# [Erledigt] A.I. Lottoknackprogramm gesucht!



## informatrixx (2. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich suche seit langem nach einem (Freeware-Programm), das ähnlich wie der "Neural Analyzer i7000" ist!,
und das am Besten für Windows-Systeme (Windows 7 64 Bit):
Neural Analyzer i7000 - Advanced Lotto Neural Network - YouTube

Im Moment habe ich "Zaitun Time Series",
mit allen vergangenen Ziehungen aus dem deutschen Lotto 6 aus 49.

Aber ich finde irgendwie noch nicht die richtigen Parameter dazu.

Hat jemand Tipps dazu?
Am besten wären Infos von Stochastikprofis.
Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## ich111 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: A.I. Lottoknackprogramm gesucht!*

Mit Stochastik an Lotto rangehen wird dir nicht wirklich helfen: Das hilft nur in der Theorie


----------



## informatrixx (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: A.I. Lottoknackprogramm gesucht!*



ich111 schrieb:


> Mit Stochastik an Lotto rangehen wird dir nicht wirklich helfen: Das hilft nur in der Theorie



dem stimme ich zu , ist alles eine "Annahme von Möglichkeiten unter mathematischen Voraussetzungen" 

Aber ich meine, dass es auch (möglich) sein könnte, eine mathematische Funktion so anpassen zu können,
(künstliche Intelligenz),
dass man Zukunftsereignisse auf Basis von vergangenen Ereignissen vorausberechnen (könnte) ,
so ähnlich wie es teilweise schon mit dem Wetter funktioniert (3 Tage Vorhersage)


----------



## yingtao (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: A.I. Lottoknackprogramm gesucht!*

Wetter funktioniert anders als Lotto. Beim Wetter erkennt man anhand der Sonnenaktivität, dem Luftdruck, der Luftfeuchtigkeit, der Windgeschwindigkeit usw. wie das Wetter wird. Da wird eine Vorhersage getroffen auf Basis von Beobachtungen was recht sicher ist. Beim Lotto ist es aber Zufall welche Zahlen gezogen werden. Wenn ich eine Münze in die Luft werfe dann kann niemand sagen ob es jetzt Kopf oder Zahl sein wird.

Bei dem Programm wo du das Video zu verlinkt hast bringen die Zahlen wie oft es was gewonnen hat überhaupt nichts, wenn man nicht den kompletten Datensatz hat. Es wird gar nicht gesagt wie viele Spiele überhaupt gespielt wurden. Es gibt Tipgemeinschaften die jede Woche 4-5 richtige haben aber auch tausende von Lottoscheinen jede Woche zu jedem Spiel abgeben.

Theoretisch wäre es möglich das einige Zahlen eher gezogen werden als andere dadurch das die Kugeln nicht alle perfekt gleich sind auch die Automaten zum ziehen der Zahlen nicht perfekt sind aber um dem Problem aus dem Weg zu gehen werden die Kugeln auch regelmäßig ausgetauscht und die Reihenfolge der Automaten variiert wodurch es dann wieder unmöglich ist so Einflüsse irgendwie zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## Affliction (2. Juli 2014)

informatrixx schrieb:


> dem stimme ich zu , ist alles eine "Annahme von Möglichkeiten unter mathematischen Voraussetzungen"   Aber ich meine, dass es auch (möglich) sein könnte, eine mathematische Funktion so anpassen zu können, (künstliche Intelligenz), dass man Zukunftsereignisse auf Basis von vergangenen Ereignissen vorausberechnen (könnte) , so ähnlich wie es teilweise schon mit dem Wetter funktioniert (3 Tage Vorhersage)


  Haha. Das glaubst du ja wohl nicht wirklich. KI, ja okay. Aber solche begebenheiten für die zukunft "vorzurechnen" ist nichtmal mit ner ki möglich. Dazu müßte man absolut ALLE parameter kennen. Nur ein kleines bsp: die erde dreht sich nicht 100% konstant mit der gleichen geschwindigkeit, die anziehungskraft des modes schwankt,.. Solche sachen müßten in die KI eigespeist werden (in oo kleinen zeitintervallen).  Lg 

Ps: für caos gibt es (noch) keine formel. Dazu müsste man alle parameter kennen und das kann keiner.


----------



## Jimini (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: A.I. Lottoknackprogramm gesucht!*



informatrixx schrieb:


> Aber ich meine, dass es auch (möglich) sein könnte, eine mathematische Funktion so anpassen zu können,
> (künstliche Intelligenz),
> dass man Zukunftsereignisse auf Basis von vergangenen Ereignissen vorausberechnen (könnte) ,
> so ähnlich wie es teilweise schon mit dem Wetter funktioniert (3 Tage Vorhersage)


 
Lotto folgt - anders als beispielsweise das Wetter - keinen Gesetzmäßigkeiten. Es gibt zwar Zahlen(kombinationen), die überdurchschnittlich häufig oder überdurchschnittlich selten getippt werden, dennoch spielen da so viele Faktoren mit rein (beispielsweise das Geburtstagsdatum jedes einzelnen Spielers, seine Hausnummer, seine "Glückszahl", sein Hochzeitsdatum etc.), dass das kaum vorherzusagen ist. Hinzu kommt nämlich die Wahrscheinlichkeit, ob die jeweilige Person entsprechende Zahlen immer wieder tippt oder immer wieder neue, zufällige Kombinationen wählt.

Wie (nahezu) unmöglich das Vorhaben ist, wird deutlich, wenn man sich die Entwicklung der Börsenkurse anschaut. Hier wäre mit einem entsprechenden Programm ja deutlich mehr abzugrasen als bei einer vergleichsweise popeligen Lotterie. Und obwohl es einige Studien gibt, welche sich mit der Berechnung des Trader-Verhaltens auseinandergesetzt haben, existiert bislang keine sichere Methode, dieses vorauszusagen, da zu viele externe Faktoren involviert sind.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Rho (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: A.I. Lottoknackprogramm gesucht!*

Mich wundert ja, dass es noch immer Leute gibt, die auf einen solchen Unsinn hereinfallen.

Wobei mich die Begründung, wie man auf Basis von vergangenen Ziehungen, eine zukünftige Ziehung vorhersagen will, doch brennend interessieren würde.  Das verspricht einiges an Unterhaltungspotential zu haben.


----------



## Cinnayum (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: A.I. Lottoknackprogramm gesucht!*



informatrixx schrieb:


> Aber ich meine, dass es auch (möglich) sein könnte, eine mathematische Funktion so anpassen zu können,
> (künstliche Intelligenz),
> dass man Zukunftsereignisse auf Basis von vergangenen Ereignissen vorausberechnen (könnte) ,
> so ähnlich wie es teilweise schon mit dem Wetter funktioniert (3 Tage Vorhersage)



Da hast du entweder in einer Vorlesung oder in Mathe nicht aufgepasst  .
Eine zukünftige Lotto-Ziehung (Ereignis im Sinne der Stochastik) ist unabhängig von allen vorangegangenen.
Man kann eine Chance ausrechnen, dass eine gewisse Kombination in den nächsten X-Ziehungen eintritt.
Man kann auch einen möglichst unregelmäßig verteilten Lotto-Schein erstellen, mit dem man im Gewinnfalle den Jackpot höchstwahrscheinlich nicht teilen muss. Aber vorhersagen kann man nix.

Das Wetter wird auch eher "geschätzt" / simuliert als "berechnet". Das hat eine Standardabweichung (Temperatur"vorhersage"), um die die tatsächliche Temperatur an diesem Tag schwankt (und man die Vorhersage trotzdem als "gut" bewerten würde).


----------



## Deeron (2. Juli 2014)

Einfach mal den ersten Absatz lesen und darüber Nachdenken: http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chaosforschung

Die Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung basiert wie es der Name schon sagt auf Wahrscheinlichkeiten.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung beinhaltet neben der Möglichkeit eines positiven Ergebnisses fast immer die Möglichkeit eines negativen Ergebnisses.
Vor Allem bei Systemen wo das Ergebnis von äußeren Einflüssel abhängig ist, wird die Genauigkeit der Ergebnisses immer geringer.

Weiterhin besagt der Grundsatz der Stochastik, das bei einer Unendlichen Anzahl von Widerholungen zu den gleichen Voraussetzungen, die Ergebnisse ausgeglichen werden. Beispiel würfel: Wirfst du einen Würfel unendlich oft, wird jede Augenzahl gleich oft oben liegen.
Problematisch dabei: Unendliches widerholen von Experimenten  und zu 100% gleiche Ausgangsbedingungen.


----------



## Kusanar (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: A.I. Lottoknackprogramm gesucht!*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Da hast du entweder in einer Vorlesung oder in Mathe nicht aufgepasst  .
> Eine zukünftige Lotto-Ziehung (Ereignis im Sinne der Stochastik) ist unabhängig von allen vorangegangenen.
> Man kann eine Chance ausrechnen, dass eine gewisse Kombination in den nächsten X-Ziehungen eintritt.
> Man kann auch einen möglichst unregelmäßig verteilten Lotto-Schein erstellen, mit dem man im Gewinnfalle den Jackpot höchstwahrscheinlich nicht teilen muss. Aber vorhersagen kann man nix.


 
Jupp das ist schon mal eins der Grundprobleme beim Lotto. Mit jeder Ziehung werden die Chancen neu gewürfelt. Selbst mit einer festgelegten Zahlenreihe hast du immer die gleiche (sehr geringe) Chance auf den Lotto-Jackpot.

Da Lotto nicht nach einer Normalverteilung oder ähnlichem funktioniert sondern auf einer hypergeometrischen Verteilung mal ein Beispiel mit dem österreichischen Lotto:

In Österreich sind es "6 aus 45", d.h. du müsstest 6 Richtige aus 45 möglichen Zahlen tippen (Umgelegt auf das Beispiel vom Wikipedia-Artikel weiter oben bedeuted es dass du 6 Gelbe von 45 Kugeln hast. Wenn du jetzt zufällig Kugeln entnimmst, wie groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass alle 6 Kugeln Gelb sind?)

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, aus 45 Zahlen EINE richtige zu wählen ist 1/45. Es sind 6 Ziffern Gesamt die richtig sein müssten ergeben sich folgende Kombinationsmöglichkeiten: (45 * 44 * 43 * 42 * 41 * 40) / (6 * 5 * 4 * 3 * 2 * 1) . Die "theoretische" Wahrscheinlichkeit auf einen Jackpot ist also 1 zu 8.145.060 (8 Millionen und ein paar Zerquetschte).

D.h. du hast knapp über 8 Millionen Kombinationsmöglichkeiten die eintreten können und bei jeder neuen Ziehung fängst du wieder von vorne an. Bei jeder neuen Ziehung steht die Chance WIEDER bei 1 zu 8.145.060 die richtige Kombination zu treffen!

Grob gesagt: Wenn also die letzten 5 Ziehungen immer die 16 dabei war, heißt das nicht dass in der nächsten Ziehung keine 16 mehr dabei sein wird. Du könntest im Lotto genauso gut 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 und 6 tippen und du hättest die gleichen Chancen auf einen Jackpot.

-------------------------------------------------

Hab da nochn nettes Zitat im Netz gefunden:



> Lotto ist ein Glückspiel - schade. Die 5 weiß  nicht, dass sie in den letzten 100 ziehungen schon überdurchschnittlich  oft gekommen ist und sich folglich zurückhalten sollte.


----------



## ForenTroll (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: A.I. Lottoknackprogramm gesucht!*

Ich gehe auch davon aus, wenn so etwas nur annähernd möglich wäre hätten sich schon längst irgendwelche findige Mathematiker/Informatiker drauf gestürzt und europa- wenn nicht sogar weltweit die größeren Jackpots abgeräumt. Und das wäre mit Sicherheit aufgefallen und somit durch die Medien gegangen.
Das einzige was ich machen würde wäre vielleicht nur die Zahlen tippen, die am wenigsten gezogen wurden um so eventuell ein etwas höhere Chance zu haben


----------



## Kusanar (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: A.I. Lottoknackprogramm gesucht!*



ForenTroll schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich machen würde wäre vielleicht nur die Zahlen tippen, die am wenigsten gezogen wurden um so eventuell ein etwas höhere Chance zu haben


 
Da würde ich eher die Zahlen tippen, die am wenigsten getippt werden. Da du immer die gleichen Chancen hast, egal was du tippst, ist damit wenigsten die theoretische Chance höher dass du als einziger den Jackpot knackst


----------



## T-Drive (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: A.I. Lottoknackprogramm gesucht!*



Rho schrieb:


> Mich wundert ja, dass es noch immer Leute gibt, die auf einen solchen Unsinn hereinfallen.



 Mich wundert eigentlich gar nichts mehr


----------



## informatrixx (2. Juli 2014)

*****


----------



## Keksdose12 (2. Juli 2014)

Ich kann dir ohne auf den link zu klicken  (noscript läuft aber man muss es ja nicht provozieren) garantieren, dass da nur müll steht. Wahrscheinlich ist es am besten mit diesen mach 500.000 euro stündlich von zu hause aus werbungen zu vergleichen: Stell dir vor jemand programmiert diese ach so tolle "ai" die, die möglichen kombinationen meinentwegen um 30% senkt, denkst du allen ernstes er würde der öffentlichkeit davon erzählen ? Um das hier abzuschliessen: don't feed the troll


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juli 2014)

Auf Wunsch des Erstellers geschlossen.


----------

